# How to wrap circular soaps like this



## Bex1982 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 2 soaps I make that are circular and have just been putting them in bags, but I'd like to learn how to wrap them like this. Anyone that does this or can help, instructions or anything, would be greatly appreciated! 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 21, 2014)

These are done using coffee filters, with a sticker to hold the filter together. I'll try to find a tutorial for you. Be back.

Here you go..... http://youtu.be/UidRNekR4hA


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 21, 2014)

It's not hard to do.  With the soap centered in the filter, bring up the first piece of the edge of the filter and begin "gathering it" pleating as you go around the soap.  If your soap is fairly large (say 4oz or so) you shouldn't have much excess and so you can just apply a label to hold the pleats.  If your soap is smaller you may have to trim the ends so they don't bunch up too much under the label.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 21, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, that's a great idea. But what's the diameter of these soaps? I'm using a pringles can. 

Ps: anyone know if i can CPOP a pringles can?

I've actually never seen tan filters, but I don't drink coffee... I'll have to look for them.


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 22, 2014)

Bex1982;
I've actually never seen tan filters said:
			
		

> They are actually 'unbleached' filters and you should be able to get them in any grocery in the coffee aisle.


----------



## Susie (Jul 22, 2014)

Bex1982 said:


> Wow, that's a great idea. But what's the diameter of these soaps? I'm using a pringles can.
> 
> Ps: anyone know if i can CPOP a pringles can?
> 
> I've actually never seen tan filters, but I don't drink coffee... I'll have to look for them.



Unbleached coffee filters are available almost anywhere coffee filters are available.  

I would not CPOP a Pringles can.  That paper has a plastic coating, and I am unsure of the melting point of that.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess it's better to stay on the safe side. I used to use pvc piping for round soap but lost the pipe in a move and never bought a new one. Never cpop-ed my round soap but the thought came to mind.


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 24, 2014)

Bex,

 The coffee filters are the recycled or "natural" coffee filters.  You can find them in most large grocery stores.


----------



## LanaBanana (Jul 24, 2014)

I wonder if cupcake papers would work. Maybe the regular size or the jumbo size. They are the same idea as coffee filters but come in a lot of pretty designs.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 24, 2014)

On this topic, I have had terrible experience with labels (in terms of weak adhesive) and so would be afraid to try this method...

Are there any good label brands/suppliers anyone can recommend? I would think for this kind of wrapping a fairly strong adhesive is necessary to hold it all together nicely, right?

In the past I've resorted to (cough) hand-gluing my labels down when they peel up... eventually I decided it wasn't worth it and changed my packaging strategy altogether. Now I use tags and jute cord. Which looks nice, so maybe it's not such a bad thing.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jul 24, 2014)

Corinne said:


> Are there any good label brands/suppliers anyone can recommend? I would think for this kind of wrapping a fairly strong adhesive is necessary to hold it all together nicely, right?



I'm just using Avery labels bought at Staples .. I have no problems with mine sticking and I don't use any extra glue, string or anything.


----------



## seven (Jul 24, 2014)

LanaBanana said:


> I wonder if cupcake papers would work. Maybe the regular size or the jumbo size. They are the same idea as coffee filters but come in a lot of pretty designs.



i don't see why not. i think there was a tutorial on youtube, she was using a plain white, big cupcake liner. sorry i forgot who did the tutorial.

baking paper would also work. i just tried it last night.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 24, 2014)

LanaBanana said:


> I wonder if cupcake papers would work. Maybe the regular size or the jumbo size. They are the same idea as coffee filters but come in a lot of pretty designs.



that's a great idea. Etsy sells a lot of them with cute designs. 

[/QUOTE]Are there any good label brands/suppliers anyone can recommend? I would  think for this kind of wrapping a fairly strong adhesive is necessary to  hold it all together nicely, right?[/QUOTE]

I get mine from onlinelabels.com and so far they've all had pretty good adhesive (knock on wood).


----------



## Aline (Jul 24, 2014)

2nd that re online labels. And you can get samples first....


----------



## paillo (Jul 24, 2014)

Coffee filters or large cupcake papers both work fine. I use 8-12 cup and 4-cup sizes depending on the soap circumference. I found some circular thingie-storers in an office supply store that are a little bigger than the soaps. I put a soap in the middle of the paper, place the filter in the thingie, smooth the edges around, then apply the sticker while it's still in the thingie, take it out and firmly press the sticker all around. Works like a charm.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 24, 2014)

There's a commercial machine to do this kind of wrapping. I'm not saying one needs this machine to do the job, but here's a video about the machine -- it might give you some ideas. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQAvUXTNeyw[/ame]

Paillo's suggeston for a "thingie" triggered my memory of this video. You'll see the soap fits snugly into a cavity in the machine before the paper is wrapped around it. That recess "thingie" is what gives a nice, snug wrap.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 24, 2014)

paillo said:


> Coffee filters or large cupcake papers both work fine. I use 8-12 cup and 4-cup sizes depending on the soap circumference. I found some circular thingie-storers in an office supply store that are a little bigger than the soaps. I put a soap in the middle of the paper, place the filter in the thingie, smooth the edges around, then apply the sticker while it's still in the thingie, take it out and firmly press the sticker all around. Works like a charm.



I love Thingies


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 25, 2014)

An easy way to wrap with circular paper is to use a canning jar lid ring.  Put the paper in the lid ring, then your soap.  The ring will cause the paper to stand up so it's easier to gather the edges.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Dory!!


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

i waaaaaaaannnnnttttt that machine!! *dreaming*


----------



## dneruck (Jul 30, 2014)

Are there any suggestions for see-though wrapping for circular soap? Or any wrapping where you can still see the soap? Thanks.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 30, 2014)

"...Are there any suggestions for see-though wrapping for circular soap?..."

Uh, well, what about clear cello or other plastic film?


----------



## dneruck (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Dee Anna, thought about those. Just checking to see if there might be any other ideas in terms of wrapping the soap and keeping part of it exposed... Stuff like that.


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

^^ shrink wrap?

you can also use cling wrap film and put a round sticker at the back, keeping the front side exposed.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 30, 2014)

Actually, now that you mention it, Seven, I do use shrink wrap bags from Papermart to package sets of my round leather coasters (see pic). To explain a bit, my day job is running (or rather being run around by) a full time leather biz. Coasters are one of the products I make and sell. 

I heat seal the open end of the bag and then heat seal and trim off the corners. The result is an octagonal package with the coasters inside. When I heat-shrink the bag, it conforms to the round coasters so nicely, you'd never guess the bag looked so "rough" before shrinking it. I use the same bags for my rectangular bar soaps, and I'm sure it would also work on round soaps too. 

I'll see if I can take some photos tomorrow to share.


----------



## dneruck (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks seven!

That's a great idea DeeAnna. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Bex1982 (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful coasters!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 2, 2014)

Those are gorgeous coasters!


----------



## Kittie (Aug 16, 2014)

@Dorymae, you are just too funny!
I like the coffee filter ideas. BTW, those coasters are tooled so nicely! They're beautiful!
Oh, and I adore shrinkwrapstore.com and shrinkwrap too


----------

